# Wild Camping - Pedras del Rai



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

To anyone who maybe coming down to the Algarve this winter, the wild camping at Pedras del rai has been stoped, it is now an organised car park, with an outomatic pay machine, the charge is €35 a week, or by the day, and I didn't see any sevices. cheers Brian......









site helper note - more detail in title added


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Where will they all go now?

The big field at the back of Sta Luzia was closed last year that only leaves the little corner plot....might be a bit crowded.

Portimao Marina aire has now closed and that was huge, I presume that the car parks at Silves will still be off limits. There seem to be more small aires opening but I doubt that they will be able to cope with the numbers 'freeloading' in previous years.

My fiver is secure on a large plot at Ria Formosa as the large pitches were being replaced with static caravans we decided to site it 'permanently' there.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We are in the Algarve now and we passed Castro Marim - the aire was packed. Didn't bother with Vila Real as I don't like it. Went onto Manta Rota and that was full so we came into Ria Formosa for a few days to do washing etc.,. We are heading towards Lagos and fingers crossed the aire there won't be full.

How are you freeloading if you pay to park at these places, eat out locally, buy food at local shops, buy diesel and glp locally??? Iv'e heard people on campsites brag about how they drive a hard bargain to get the cheapest rates for the winter, bring crates of food with them and seek out the cheapest fuel. It's horses for courses - not everyone likes campsites.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

No pay at Pedras del Rei and Silves.

No point in arguing the freeloading thing again but people on sites mainly do all the things you mention as well as providing employment for locals on the sites in winter.

As far as I am aware no one has objections to the use of aires such as Castro Marim(not the free car park),Vila Real, Manta Rota etc.

The Portugese authorities do seem to be catching on at last that there is a need, and money to be made, by providing basic facilities, improving and the charging a small fee for the use of previously undeveloped plots of land.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Wild Camping*

I am afraid Motor Homing down here in the Algave, is a victim of it's own success, over the years the number has just kept on increasing, and I think, now it's becoming a slight problem from a wild camping point of view, but having said that, the car park opposite the GNR in Olhao is nearly empty. cheers Brian......


----------

